# Texas Rivers



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I am new to this website and would like to meet other fly fishers. Please check out our local club website message boards at ctff.org. There are some stories and photos there that you might like.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Greetings and hello from the Texas FlyFishers in Houston.
Dave


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Back at ya*

Thanks for the welcome. If you come out this way to fish the hill country, let me know. I am heading to Port A next week. What is happening in the salt?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Top Water Popper*

Gotta love the top water popper action.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice fish! Thats a heckuva gar...gar is on my _must-catch-on-a-fly_ list!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fished Blue Hole Park in Georgetown today. I can't say I'm too amped to hit it again any time soon. No activity, didn't look too fishy, and got no love. They're stocking a pile of dumb hatchery trout into it pretty soon, but I'm not too amped about those. I'll have to keep poking around for some local waters to hit.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I"ve Got some "Pellet" flies that I like to use for fresh stocked Trout... it's a pretty decent slow sinker on floating line.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

elpistolero45 said:


> I"ve Got some "Pellet" flies that I like to use for fresh stocked Trout... it's a pretty decent slow sinker on floating line.


Ehh, I can spin some deer hair and clip it if that's what I'm gunning for, but that sounds like boring fishing. I'd rather have them chase my streamer. Anyway, I don't think I'll be hitting up the trout pond. After all, in the summer I get to see them like this:


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey there FF Mike, sorry I didn't see your post earlier, fellow TFF'er Dave K. already welcomed you to our Texas waters and so do I. As the Saltwater Outings chair with TFF I am mostly concerned with Salt fishing and Texas is second to... well a few but not many! My brother and I used to fish the hill country for many years. Boebo that some nice feesh but why go so far we got plenty of home brew right here in Texas.
Brother's State record Carp on a 4 wt. and 5x








Here's a nice trout caught on the Guad a few years ago.








One more recent








Then we can always spend our summers chasing these!










If you get the chance FFM there is plenty of good TEXAS hillcountry and coastal fishing..hope you enjoy. As many of you 2 coolers will recognize, the photos are from my Brothers website. Enjoy.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Golden said:


> Boebo that some nice feesh but why go so far we got plenty of home brew right here in Texas.
> B


No doubt there are plenty of great places to fish here in Texas. I go to Alaska because the fishing is phenomenal, as is the scenery. I guide and fly at a fishing lodge in SW Alaska, so it's not like I'm paying to be there either. The trout in those photos are 30.5" and 31.75" respectively. There's nothing wrong with that Guadalupe fish, but they just grow bigger and there's more of them in Alaska. You have to experience it to really grasp it. On one river in particular, a BAD angler can catch 25 rainbows in a day, all between 20"-28". A good angler would catch twice as many. It's just amazing.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

hey golden,aint for me 2 say it looks like a little photo enhans on that guad rainbow,i mean,come on man,aint my 1st rodeo,from there to american fork & animas,navajo res,i might be wrong...........


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

oh yeah,i dont think i've ever seen a dip net that size on the guad(maybe here on lk livingston)come on dude,i know its the southern most trout stream in the u.s.,but really


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

This thread was started by a new to Texas guy looking for local river waters to fish. So were not talking the american, kenai or elkapukie here as far as I know. Alaska is the king, there is no doubt but I could care less for anything less than fresh king salmon (salt fish)! Also Maco, that trout was the guad record for quite awhile. The fisherman fished from a large 16' cataraft hence the long reach net. Remember there are thirty pound stripers in the guad too. Little nets suck anyways! HAHAHA


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, we definitely got off topic, and it's my fault I suppose. I mentioned a location I fished that was very un-fishy (and thus telling him to not waste his time there) but mentioned Alaska. Sorry y'all.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Fishin' Texas*

I have spent the past 20 years fishing Texas from my kayak. There are lots of other great places to fish . . . . but Texas is 2Cool.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

FFMIKE, ur shots are killin me


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Last Cast on the San Marcos for 2010*

With temps in the 70's, I just had to fish the last couple of days of the year. The fish were aggressively hitting at a rate of 10+ per hour. What fun!

Check out more Hill Country fishing at ctff.org

Go to the message board and choose "fishing reports"

Let's go fishing.


----------



## matsuflyer (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a cabin across the street from the Kenai river so I'm all about that. If you ever stop round Soldotna, look me up. [email protected]. I have a 16' cataraft and know the upper and lower pretty well. About texas flyrodding, well I would be considered a rookie.
I have the gear and a 18' flatbottom though and ready to try anything. Cheers.
Brian Howard 281-844-6359


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Last Blast*

I love to fish Texas. I know there are other great places to fish . . . . and I usually fish three or more states a year . . . but the reason I came to this website was to celebrate Texas and learn from YOU more about our own rivers, lakes, bays, and surf.

Please share your secrets, and show your photos.

Let's go fishing.

PS - please enjoy these parting shots from December 30, 2010 on the San Marcos River.


----------

